# Does your "milk" ever come out when...



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

You are not pregnant.









My nipples are kind of sore, so I pressed on one, and a tiny bit of white milk(?) came out. Does that mean anything? I'm not surprised with soreness. That happens to me depending on where in the cycle I am, but white milk???

Additionally, I know that my hormones are off this cycle, because (surprise - surprise!) I did not reorder the bc in time, and we are winging it (DP is well aware of the situation).









So, my guess #1 - it's a normal thing that happens to women before their period and whatnot, but I didn't have it happen in a long while, because I was taking bc for the past 10 years. So maybe I just don't remember what's normal without pills and patches, and other artificial things that affect your period?

My guess #2 - I hang around my little baby nephews (twins) last weekend, and for whatever reason now I'm leaking milk???

My guess #3 - Well, you can guess it, can't you? The problem is, I can't test it. I don't have a car tonight, and if I ask DP to pick up a pregnancy test on the way from work, he'll go bananas. I'd rather know for sure, and then make him freak out.









So, please tell me your stories. I never had kids before, if that matters. Do you ever have any kind of discharge if you are no pregnant?


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I did... my boobies were growing and going through some changes, it was a couple years AFTER I weaned my 3rd. I thought fer sure I was pregnant... and that the tests were just all wrong (negative), then I found a lump in my breast and had a mammogram (because I was really freaked out!!) and that's when they told me I had excess glandular tissue and apparently that's normal? Though I'm not so sure it is.







Anyway... it cleared up on it's own, I have been pregnant/nursing/pregnant for the past 3.5 years now so it's normal for me to be able to squeeze something out right now.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

About 2 1/2 yrs after I weaned DD I would let down and get milk on my shirt. I don't know if it is normal if you have never had a baby or breastfed though. I didn't get milk in the begging of my first or second pregnancies though. ( I was nursing when I got pg with #3)

I would call your ob/midwife and see what they think.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

If you have never nursed or carried to full term before, it probably means your prolactin levels are high which would indicate a prolactinoma - I would definitely bring it up with your OB.


----------

